# Any advice for encouraging follicle growth?



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have another scan tomorrow, my follicle is only 12.5mm, any suggestions with regard to what I could do to encourage growth?

Thanks,

Maire


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi 

lots of extra protein, milk, hot water bottle on tummy of an evening all can encourage follicle growth

 for your next scan 

Em


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

The nurses told me to avoid hot water bottles??

Also, when is it best to drink pineapple juice??
x


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Holly,

I had my scan this morning and the follicle has grown! it is now 16mm, so I am still on stimms until this Friday, when they will scan me again. there is also another follie beside my big one which is 6mm, but the surprise was that my right ovary has grown one which is 9mm! I know that I will be lucky if the 16mm grows and we get to E.C  thank you for the advice yesterday, I tried the hot water bottle 

Maire


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Sausage,

I have not heard about pineapple juice, so I,m afraid I can,t answer you about that one. I am curious though!


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I made it to E.C today! got two little eggies, one good, one not so good, am praying  that they fertilise.

Maire


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Marie, 

Congrats on the egg collection.........will you hear from them tomo?

Sending lots of   &   &   &  

x


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Sausage,

Thank you, I have had call from the clinic this morning, one egg has not fertilised,   but thankfully the second  egg has, so  doing transfer tomorrow!


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Marie.........remember........it only takes one!!  Sending you lots of     and  

xx


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Little Embryo put back today, hoping litlle Embie stays with me


----------



## Silliest Sausage (Jan 25, 2011)

Sending lots of     and     and not forgetting.....     

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## maire2012 (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Sausage


----------

